# Problem mit mehreren Anfragen auf demselben Port



## rapthor (16. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

cih arbeite gerade an einem Programm, das eine Socketverbindung nutzt und auf Anfragen reagiert. Ich dachte mir anfangs dass ich einfach nach jedem serverSocket.accept() wieder einen neuen ServerSocket starte, der auf demselben Port lauscht.

Aber in diesem Fall bekomme ich:

java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind

Das Problem verstehe ich; es kann nicht noch ein Socket erstellt werden, wenn der Port bereits von einem anderen belegt wird. Aber gibt es vielleicht doch eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Anfragen auf einmal zu verarbeiten? Dabei muss dem Sendenden natürlich bekannt sein, auf welchem Port er seine Anfragen senden muss ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

schau mal genau an wie "accept" funktioniert

-> du kannst nach jedem accept einen neuen Thread aufmachen, so dass der laufende Thread sofort wieder in ServerSocket#accept stehenbleibt

steht in fast allen Büchern, oder forumssuche benutzen


----------



## rapthor (16. Jan 2006)

Entschuldigung ... wusste nicht, dass es doch so einfach sein kann mit mehrfachen Anfragen. Dachte es wäre einiges komplizierter und habe deswegen nicht gesucht  :autsch:


----------

